# Thermionic Deluxe aka Apocalypse Overdrive



## chongmagic (Jun 8, 2019)

Finally got this working right. I had a bad TL072 but got it all worked out.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 9, 2019)

Crazy. Great Job.


----------



## mad5066 (Jun 9, 2019)

Nice build!


----------



## Barry (Sep 25, 2019)

Wow, awesome!


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 25, 2019)

Oh man i like !

Awesome and congrats..

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 26, 2019)

Beautiful artwork.


----------



## chongmagic (Sep 27, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Beautiful artwork.


Thank you!


----------

